# really digging the pin up look lately



## olddcassettes (Oct 28, 2009)

so i'm trying to perfect it.

  	EDIT: I now have a youtube tutorial on this look! check it out!
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4swBO82oyqE

	FACE:
	Revlon Colorstay foundation
	studio fix powder to set

	CHEEKS:
	harmony MAC

	LIPS:
	OCC liptar in the hot pink

	LASHES:
	Miss Adora #47

	EYES:
	Coastal scents palette
	Nylon eyeshadow
	NYX milk


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very Pretty I lOVE it!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Oct 28, 2009)

wow i love how that lip tar looks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 28, 2009)

Super super hot!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 28, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## shootout (Oct 28, 2009)

You look amazing!
LOVE IT! =]


----------



## fintia (Oct 28, 2009)

love it


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 28, 2009)

Loves it! So hot. Where did you get the e/s palette?


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 28, 2009)

This look is on fiyah!! Beautiful.


----------



## Tahti (Oct 28, 2009)

That lip colour is great on you...


----------



## Kiyishima (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that the shade "Anime"? I love ittt. I love pink lippies on you. SO jealous.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2009)

its a good look for you.


----------



## maira05 (Oct 29, 2009)

omg, LOVE IT! You're so pretty and talented! Wanna be like you someday!


----------



## ItsKrysta (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love it, and I love the OCC lip tar!


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Ohh I love this, you look so pretty!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_Is that the shade "Anime"? I love ittt. I love pink lippies on you. SO jealous._

 
the OCC liptar says pageant 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Loves it! So hot. Where did you get the e/s palette?_

 
i got it from the makeup show in pasadena, but it is basically the coastal scents one!



& BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 29, 2009)

really gorgeous. u did a fantastic job


----------



## crashingg (Oct 29, 2009)

lookin good!
i love the lashes


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you! <3


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm speechless. Absolutely _stunning_!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love it! The lip colour, the lashes, it's beautiful and you pull that look off perfectly.


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

yay =]  glad you guys like!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

SOOO cute! You look like a pin-up ROCKSTAR!! love the lashes and the bright pink lips!


----------



## meika79 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely! Especially that lip tar.


----------



## Iya (Oct 29, 2009)

very glamorous


----------



## msjaybooboo (Oct 29, 2009)

love this look. great work


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks! <3333


----------



## darklocke (Oct 29, 2009)

I cannot say it enough, you are truly STUNNINGLY beautiful!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 29, 2009)

This look suits you so much. It's stunning!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 29, 2009)

wow lovely!


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 29, 2009)

tres sexy


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 29, 2009)

So beautiful !


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you have perfected the pin up look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that lip tar you're wearing *added to tar wishlist*


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 29, 2009)

this is very sexy , great job


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 29, 2009)

wow, as usual, absolutely gorgeous!! i love your hair!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Oct 29, 2009)

stunning!! Love the hair too!


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow I love it! You are really gorgeous btw.


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you girls, yea im happy i got that liptar    it lasts on my lips so long, i NEVER have to touch up through the night with it, everrrrrrrrrr


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

pin up'ish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loov it!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks! =]


----------



## shannyn92 (Oct 29, 2009)

You look incredible, really loving the lip!


----------



## starfck (Oct 29, 2009)

omg that looks so hott =)


----------



## Laurie (Oct 29, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW... You are soooo gorgeous!!!!! I want you. LOL.


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you've perfected it.. you are insanely gorgeous! Your eyes are simple and pretty and the pink lip is amazing! And I must say, I love your hair


----------



## nattyngeorge (Oct 30, 2009)

gorgeous! i want me some lip tars!


----------



## divineflygirl (Oct 30, 2009)

_This is simply stunning! Please more, more, more! I wish I could create a look like that! And I agree...you have absolutely perfected it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, thanks for the very kind and encouraging comments!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Oct 30, 2009)

flawless makeup and you're so gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2009)

You certainly have perfected it!! You look beautiful.


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 30, 2009)

I Love Love Love This Look!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 30, 2009)

That lipstick is so beautiful on you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 30, 2009)

gorgeous! u are so pretty! love ur hair too!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 30, 2009)

a million thank you's!!! ^_^


----------



## mmyaaaa (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, this look is stunning!


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

truly stunning & that lip tar is just WOW!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks! <3


----------



## rbella (Oct 30, 2009)

You are SO. DAMN. HOT.  OMG, I love your face so effing much!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 30, 2009)

The whole look is great!


----------



## LexieLee (Oct 31, 2009)

You are absolutely stunning! That lipcolor is so hot!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 31, 2009)

Love your take on the pin-up look


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you lovely ladies


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 31, 2009)

speechlessss!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous doll! I love that lip color def a more playful pin up look.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 31, 2009)

You're so pretty, I'm so jealous!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2009)

I always love your looks & this one is gorgeous. I love how you decided on a bright pink lip instead of the classic red.  It looks so sexy and modern.


----------



## Saints (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow that's really hot


----------



## Mrs.Timberlake (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh My God You're Gorgeous!!


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

love the look! the lip color looks good on you!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 1, 2009)

thank you girls, and a special thanks to _aziajs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the pink lips


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2009)

PERFECT


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## ashtn (Nov 3, 2009)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Your lashes are amazing!
Usually I don't like pink lips with red hair, but it looks very good on you.


----------



## User67 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think you have perfected it


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 5, 2009)

new girl crush !

seriously that look is freakin perfection


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 5, 2009)

awww thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   <3333 i appreciate all the comments everyone!


----------



## dulcekitty (Nov 7, 2009)

One of my favorite posters. You're so freakin gorgeous.


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 7, 2009)

This is so HOT !! i love the pinup look also lol. You did a great job.


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you girls!


----------



## awilda429 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is probably one the best FOTDs I've seen in a long time!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 7, 2009)

yay =)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

beautiful! can't believe i didn't see this fotd before! the lashes are awesome and i love the bold pink lip


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you so much hun! especially for looking!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 8, 2009)

You look like Rose McGowan in the first picture.  So beautiful!!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 8, 2009)

you are absolutely beautiful! loove this with the bright pink lips as oppposed to redd


----------



## perfecttenn (Nov 8, 2009)

Very pretty!  I love pin-up makeup.


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

wow! so hot!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_You look like Rose McGowan in the first picture.  So beautiful!!_

 

you are the third person to tell me that! :O



&thank you!!!


----------



## primor2 (Nov 9, 2009)

you look gorgeous i love your hair too and i agree about you looking like Rose McGowen in the pics lol that was my first thought when i saw you should do a tutorial ;p


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 15, 2009)

So gorgeous and sexy!!!


----------



## ashley8119 (Nov 15, 2009)

Total perfection. x10000000000000.

I'm also a (dyed) redhead and I LOVE bright pink lippies!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

Love this look


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you girls!!! <3333333


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

This is stunning!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 9, 2011)

hey  if anyone would care to know, after all this time, i finally made a youtube tutorial on this look! check it out @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4swBO82oyqE


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 9, 2011)

Quote:


olddcassettes said:


> hey  if anyone would care to know, after all this time, i finally made a youtube tutorial on this look! check it out @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4swBO82oyqE


	Better late than never, gorgeous look! I liked your vid and subscribed


----------



## missah (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks stunning=D


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you~ <3


----------



## ivcika (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice I like lips color


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 13, 2011)

you can be a model! so pretty!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the lashes, love the brows.. love the lips!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 3, 2011)

wow u are so pretty , nice make up


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

wow, you're so beautiful. I love your hair color and those lashes!


----------

